
People of ACM: Christos Papadimitriou - YAYERKA
http://www.acm.org/membership/acm-bulletin-archive/march-19-2013-people-of-acm-christos-papadimitriou
======
jacques_chester
It bears repeating: if you haven't read his graphic novel _Logicomix_ , stop
what you're doing and get it. Right now.

~~~
jasim
He also co-authored the excellent text Algorithms (Dasgupta, Vazirani,
Papadimitriou) - <http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/algorithms.html>. A
previous thread on the text is here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4783301>

This is homepage: <http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~christos/>.

~~~
jacques_chester
Thanks for the link. This algorithms book looks like a concise read.

------
emmelaich
Nice choice, I believe many of his books are standards for their subject --
e.g. [http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Theory-Computation-Harry-
Lewi...](http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Theory-Computation-Harry-
Lewis/dp/0132624788)

The ACM link has some complimentary words on Bill Gates. Quote:

    
    
        "He had moved to Albuquerque, New Mexico to run a small
        company writing code for microprocessors, of all things.
        I remember thinking: "Such a brilliant kid. What a waste."

